# looking for old table game.



## ronaldj (Dec 12, 2019)

during World War Two there was a table game about collecting scrap iron and paper for the war effort.  25 years ago I saw one and the guy wanted $20 for the thing, at the time I did not have the money and now I cannot remember the correct name of the game or where to find one. I think it was called scraping or something like that. does anyone remember such a game or know where one can find it if you do remember it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 12, 2019)

*I do not know, but something I learned if you check ebay and find it there, look you a list of "sold" games. That will tell you what sellers are getting for them, so you do not overspend.  Have you checked online for Antique toys and collectibles? That may help you.  I will be another set of eyes and look as well, see what I can find*


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2019)

Could it have been "Rationing on Main Street"?  I found a mention referring to that as a board game.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 12, 2019)

thanks for the info, but that was not it, I googled that game, interesting but not the one. the one I saw years ago was something to do with collecting scrap items.


----------



## kburra (Dec 12, 2019)

Probably this one "Get in the scrap" 1944
Get in the scrap!...Click here.


----------



## Duster (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm a retired antique dealer and I've never heard of a game for collecting scrap for a war effort.  Toys/games are not my area of expertise, though.
Here are some places to check for antique games;
Ruby Lane
Etsy
Shopgoodwill.com


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2019)

kburra said:


> Probably this one "Get in the scrap" 1944
> Get in the scrap!...Click here.


wow, I found another pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





https://boardgamegeek.com/image/1441994/get-scrap


----------



## Manatee (Dec 13, 2019)

Never heard about that one.
When we lived in Boca Raton there was a shop that had a number of odd games.   We bought our son Monopoly in Spanish.  It was fun and a change.
I have a British version of Monopoly that I bought in London that we play every once in a while.


----------



## kburra (Dec 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> wow, I found another pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep is the SAME image from my original post from yesterday?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*Does anyone play trivial pursuit any more  as a board Game.?  

As well as the main game and questions I had every additional question packs, I loved that game, and I used to take it to the pub every Saturday lunchtime and people would love to play all afternoon., and every Christmas if we were at home I'd cajole my husband into playing a game with me , but last year with a heavy heart I decided it was time to take the whole lot and donate them, so now if I want to play trivial pursuit, I play it on my phone..not nearly so much fun!!*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2019)

kburra said:


> Yep is the SAME image from my original post from yesterday?


@kburra, all that was visible (at least to me) in your post was the top of the box. That's why I posted one that included the board too.


----------



## george-alfred (Dec 14, 2019)

Did you ever cheat HD I tried but couldn't get away with it--still got an edition in loft.


----------



## kburra (Dec 14, 2019)

Not that it matters, just pointing out.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2019)

kburra said:


> Not that it matters, just pointing out.


LOL Kburra, no but it's fun figuring it out. I didn't click on the link above your image of the box. Sorry for the confusion


----------

